# The XIII House - August 2018



## mockingbird (Aug 1, 2018)

The XIII House:




So with twelve houses hit on this fine day, this would be our last call number 13. (hence the name).
We had been travelling around this vast lands for a few days and this was our last stop, we clearly did not take into account light well... As by the time our phones managed to get signal and we parked up, after what felt like far to long of a walk we was greeted with a lovely old home smack bang in no-mans land really, no other houses followed on from this track, just this one house sitting quietly awaiting some guests, but alas light was not on our side, we had a quick look around and I decided I wanted to comeback early in the morning and photograph it properly, it reminded me of why I loved houses so much, after hitting so many small cramped cottages this day, it was a lovely break.

After the walk back to the car, narrow lanes our stomachs began to rumble, we had been on the road nonestop and right now as nightfall was kicking it, it was time for food a quick sleep and early start, an we had already targets for the next day, but this was now pushed ahead.
Filling our sorrowful stomachs up on junk food and heading back in that direction, we decided to watch a few films, pig out some more on biscuits and more junk food, then sleep took me awhile to sleep though, to busy thinking of the next day and some owls had caught my attention so I enjoyed the night noises an creature comforts (ahh like home).

Up and ready to go we set off, venturing to literally no-mans land again, saying good morning to the local "farmer" and venturing back down a narrow pathway smelling the fresh air.... fresh being a polite word.
We got inside the house and I instantly went upstairs, I saw nothing wrong with the floors at this point, compared to Mooksters report as he mentioned (they was dodgy) I know I went before him, but still a few months of possible water damage? crazy...

After photographing this place and finding odds an ends on the info section, we had some derelict trains to find and photograph, but I was rather glad to photograph this place from the following night, needless to the say the history is "scarce" and yet another abandoned home in possibly a really lovely area, well for nature anyway.

On with the shots!











































































































Well thats your lot, hope you enjoyed it! more soon! ​


----------



## HughieD (Aug 1, 2018)

You really are the remote rural derp king MB. Another great find and atmospheric set.


----------



## smiler (Aug 1, 2018)

You made it interesting MB, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 1, 2018)

That's a good one, likewise I'd like to mention the atmospheric shots. Do the photographs indicate the previous owner was in the Royal Navy.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 1, 2018)

An out of place glitter ball Lovely shots MB!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 2, 2018)

HughieD said:


> You really are the remote rural derp king MB. Another great find and atmospheric set.



I wouldn't go that far but let's see what I put up next lol cheers for your comment


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 2, 2018)

smiler said:


> You made it interesting MB, I enjoyed it, Thanks



I try sir I really do ha thank you!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 2, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a good one, likewise I'd like to mention the atmospheric shots. Do the photographs indicate the previous owner was in the Royal Navy.



The amount of old pictures upstairs in a draw of ships Ect could indicate this, not much else personal remains, id love to see this place in a few years see how its holding up has a feel to it! Thank you


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 2, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> An out of place glitter ball Lovely shots MB!



Who doesn't own a glitterball in the living room  thank you


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 2, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan;355078 Do the photographs indicate the previous owner was in the Royal Navy.[/QUOTE said:


> Somehow I think not. From looking at photographs from friends and relatives who were in the Royal Navy in the 40's, 50's and 60's, the subject matter is not right. From the images I have seen, the subject matter was always shipmates and ports of call - full images of your vessel did not appear, except the rare one to mum and dad at the start of one's posting. Anyway the images shown are from a professional publication - from similar publications on different subjects/professions, one got a loose leaf binder and the images came out weekly or monthly, but unfortunately I cannot recall the original publication or publisher who would have produced these images.


----------



## yvettelancaster (Aug 10, 2018)

Wow What a find Great pics


----------

